# Need help with a gallery script



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey, I really need a good gallery script. Preferably one that lets people leave comments. Can anyone help? I have my own hosting, so it doesn't need to be one that is hosted somewhere.

Thanks,
Alecia


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 12, 2004)

hi alecia, 
there are alot geeks here so i am sure someone can help you out. Checkout
coppermine and gallery:

this a demo for coppermine:
http://www.opensourcecms.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=61

this is a demo for gallery:
http://www.opensourcecms.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=17

These are the best two i've seen out there, but both require imagemagick to be installed on the server, so you'll have to figure that one out.


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 12, 2004)

I prefer Coppermine, but seems that the others use Gallery.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 12, 2004)

Gee. I am installing Gallery - but the way its going - im going to have no space left for my actual photos!


----------

